# I lost my best friend and I am heartbroken



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear that.... My previous dog (not a GR) passed away exactly the same way. He was fine one day and the next morning my mom called saying he wouldn't walk, not even to go potty, wouldnt eat, etc. Went to the vet, fluid/blood in abdomen... we put him down that day. It was 4 years ago and still hurts like it was yesterday. It feels better knowing he is no longer hurting and is now in a better place.

Here's a quote I got from the vet's office:

"Today I am as I was in my youth. 
The grass is always green, 
butterflies flit among the flowers 
and the sun shines gently down upon all of God's creatures. 
I can run, jump, play and do all of the things that I did in my youth - unknown"

I know with time the hurt will lessen and although nothing/no one can take Scout's place in your hearts, maybe one day another GR will help you feel the gap.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

My condolences on your loss. It is never easy losing one of our beloved pets. Cherish your wonderful memories of Scout and may they help you thru this difficult time.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm sorry that your introduction post on this forum was a sad one. It's never easy losing a pet, especially when it's so sudden like this. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you and your family's loss of your beautiful Scout.

It is so hard losing them but even more so when it's sudden and/or unexpected. 

There are many of us who know what you're feeling and going through, I had to let my girl go in March. We truly understand and help each other during the rough days. 

My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Godspeed Scout, run free sweetheart.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for the sudden loss of your beautiful girl, Scout. She obviously had a wonderful life with you and your family. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.

I lost two German Shepherds the same way - both came on very suddenly - one even had a physical three weeks earlier, so do not beat yourself up, you did not miss anything. Some of these cancers are very aggressive.

Glad you found this forum. Most of us have been through this pain before. Scout was very beautiful.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. Take comfort in her lack of suffering. Her sudden death is certainly a bitter swallow, but she lived fully until the end. She was blessed to be so loved, and so were you. You have my sincere sympathy.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

So sorry; I feel your pain. I lost my sweetheart Golden to a similar cancer in April. He was only 7 1/2. The pain will lessen, and though I have a sweet new rescue pup now, I'll never forget my Gus.


----------



## retriever718 (Feb 10, 2014)

This is truly similar to my story. Had a great day on Thursday, was up and eating and happy. Also, a ruptured, bleeding tumor and cancer spreading. It seems as though she did not suffer for very long at all and was surrounded by the people she loved most, which is all we can ask for. I am thinking of you as we both cope together.


----------



## Cac2868 (May 15, 2016)

I am so, so sorry for your loss.
I know too well that pain...I wish there was something any of us could do to help, but of course there isn't, so I'm sending you some love. 
I promise one day it starts to hurt a little less. It just doesn't feel like that right now, I know. I'm so sorry!


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

So sorry for your loss...I cried too reading your post :'(


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so very sorry about sweet Scout. Sounds like she might have had hemangiosarcoma which comes on very fast and is deadly. There was nothing you could have done.
My hubby and I have lost 3 dogs to it. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her at the Bridge.
I added Scout to the Rainbow Bridge List! I hope this forum will be a support to you!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html

P.S. Scout was a beautiful girl and I love the St. Francis statue.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Scout, it's so hard when they leave us, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

These post always bring me to tears. I haven't experienced this yet, but the thought brings me to my knees. 


I am so sorry your beautiful Scout is gone. I am so sorry we "meet" this way. Please don't blame yourself. Your Scout was quite obviously loved and adored. Sending love and prayers for peace.


----------



## southfoke (Jun 10, 2016)

This is an error. I thought I was replying to somebody personally, and I can't figure how to delete this. I can't see through all the tears!


----------



## southfoke (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank all of you so much for reaching out to me. I feel like I can say anything here and you will all understand. The St. Francis statue in the picture with my angel has been with me longer than she has. It now means more to me than ever.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Soutfoke*



southfoke said:


> Thank all of you so much for reaching out to me. I feel like I can say anything here and you will all understand. The St. Francis statue in the picture with my angel has been with me longer than she has. It now means more to me than ever.


I have a St. Francis statue, too, that I had give to my Mom. My Mom died in 2005 and I took it. It stands in our yard, and I love it. In order to reply to someone privately, you go to the top of the screen where it says Private Msgs. and send one from there. Let me know if you need more instructions. Not sure if you can completely delete a post, but if you choose edit, you can delete the words and then choose save.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Dear Southfoke,
Unfortunately many of us here know exactly how you feel. The loss, the guilt, anger, sadness but do try and take comfort in knowing that your sweet Scout went without much suffering. Please know that there are many of us shedding tears for your loss right now and hoping that you will be strong and find peace remembering how much joy Scout brought to you and your family. I know, it´s eaisly said than done but do try. Lots of love and hugs to you.


----------



## Rina (Feb 26, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you. Try to cherish the time you had with Scout. You lost a family member, take time to grieve and celebrate her life.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

southfoke said:


> This is an error. I thought I was replying to somebody personally, and I can't figure how to delete this. I can't see through all the tears!


I think you have to have like 15 posts before you can private message someone. 

I am so sorry to read about the loss of your beautiful girl. We lost our girl last February, and thought that we would wait awhile before we got another dog, and then Noah came along about 3 weeks later and healed our broken hearts. 

I'm sorry that you found the forum under these circumstances, but I hope that you will decide to stay and join us!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. I too came to this wonderful forum after losing my beloved fur-baby in the same manner. I still find myself getting wet eyes every time I read of yet another tragic loss. The community here is very therapeutic, and in time I hope you will feel like sharing your memories of Scout with all of us.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. We lost Jake in Jan 2015 the same way. We had the drained and he had a wonderful 3 weeks. You never would of known he was on deaths door three weeks earlier. Then he had a small bleed two weeks after draining he recovered from. Then on that third week he started coughing and the next day he collapsed and that's when he was put to sleep. There are no warning signs.


----------



## Max209 (Mar 25, 2016)

Very sorry to hear that, but don't beat yourself up for not noticing any signs. Many times there just aren't any signs, especially with hemangiosarcoma.
Although it is especially rough on you and your family when the disease takes them quickly, it's also a blessing for the dog that they did not have to suffer and live a compromised quality of life for an extended period of time.
I did smile and kind of laugh a little sentimental chuckle when I read "I just swept up the last pile of dog fur off the kitchen floor". That **** dog fur that used to be such a thorn in my side - I now find as a sweet reminder of my best buddy Max. You may think you "just swept up the last pile", but 6 months later I am still finding some now and then, and I love it when I find it.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Scout. We lost Ginny in similar circumstances in so far as she was having zoomies in the garden (she was nearly 16) in the afternoon, at the emergency vet in the evening for vomiting blood and put to sleep the next day with suspected tumour and organ failure. Even after nearly 9 years I still blame myself and ask what signs did I miss - but I know that I didn't. I think that Goldens are sometimes too stoic for their own good.

Try and remember the good times you spent together - it is those memories that will help you this very sad and difficult time.

Run free and sleep softly Scout


----------

